# Some advice please!!



## Jo Louise (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi peter, hope you are able to help, even if its only a little reassurance which is gained.
Just posted this on the main fetility friends email address so dont know if you will see it there too.
Anyway, here goes, My name is Joanne Walker and this is my 1st icsi attempt, I am currently in 2ww and am testing on friday 20th dec, I had 2 embryos transferred, one was 3 cell and one was 4 cell. ET was 4th dec.
My enquiry is that since ET I have had no tummy pains, particularly, and no spotting or bleeding at all. My only symptoms at present are breast tenderness, bloatedness, trapped wind and a really painful right hand shoulder blade and side pain, like trapped nerve type.
Dtr says this is muscular pain as I had a bad back prior to starting treatment, but not to this degree.
I was curious whether any of the aforementioned are good signs, I understand that all women are different and not to think you are pg just because there has been no bleeding, but is no bleeding a better sign than if I was?
I hope you are able to offer me some reassurance and meet my concerns.
Also, would you recommend home pregnancy testing before the 20th, and if so how many days after ET is best? I am happy not to test if its not a good idea, even though the wait is pergatory!!
Thankyou for reading this, hear from you soon, Joanne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Jo,

Your symptoms are absolutely normal and nothing to worry about. If you have any particularly worrying/painful symptoms please contact your clinic.

I am afraid that you really need to wait the full time before doing a test as an earlier one can be misleading.

Regards,

Peter



Jo Louise said:


> Hi peter, hope you are able to help, even if its only a little reassurance which is gained.
> Just posted this on the main fetility friends email address so dont know if you will see it there too.
> Anyway, here goes, My name is Joanne Walker and this is my 1st icsi attempt, I am currently in 2ww and am testing on friday 20th dec, I had 2 embryos transferred, one was 3 cell and one was 4 cell. ET was 4th dec.
> My enquiry is that since ET I have had no tummy pains, particularly, and no spotting or bleeding at all. My only symptoms at present are breast tenderness, bloatedness, trapped wind and a really painful right hand shoulder blade and side pain, like trapped nerve type.
> ...


----------

